# الخطوات العملية للنهوض بالفصحى



## ابن سينا (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
إن تشرذمنا الى دول عدة ووضع حدود بين دولنا وتقوقعنا في أقليات ووطنيات وقوميات زاد من الطين بلة,واول الاوليات هي إعتصامنا بحبل الله وتجمعنا في دولة واحدة تحكم بالاسلام وقوانينه,فيسهل علينا النهوض بلغتنا الفصحى ,لغة القرآن الكريم...بما أن السياسة هي عبارة عن رعاية شوؤن افراد الرعية وهذه الرعاية تكون داخل الدولة وخارجها, يجب على دولتنا ان تنتهج برنامجًا في اللغة العربية داخليًا وخارجيًا وذلك بجعل مادة في الدستور على النحو الآتي:
" اللغة العربية هي وحدها لغة الإسلام وهي وحدها اللغة التي تستعملها الدولة.وبما ان الحاكم له الحق في تبني الاحكام الشرعية والقوانين الادارية وبموجبها تصبح ملزمة ويجب طاعتها ,ولا تجوز مخالفتها,فيحق له ان يصع قانونًا يمنع بموجبه ان تستعمل لغة غير العربية الفصحى او اي لهجة عامية .
ويكون التطبيق في الداخل في عدة نواحي:
1..المدارس والجامعات,يجب ان يكون أ ساس التعليم في كافة مراحله الاسلام وتثبيت العقيدة الاسلامية في نفوس التلاميذ والطلاب,وفي المراحل الاولى يمنع ان يتعلم اي لغة أجنبية سوى اللغة العربية الفصحى,وعلى المعلمين الابتعاد عن اللهجات العامية المحلية بغض النظر عن الهدف,ووضع عقوبات على المعلمين المخالفين وقصاص التلاميذ والطلاب كل حسب مرحلته,وتنفير المعلمين من استعمال العامية وإظهار فسادها وبعدها عن فهم الاسلام .
توفير المكتبات وكافة وسائل الحصول على المعلومات والكتب في اللغة العربية الفصحى,واقامة المسابقات وتقديم المحفزات المادية والمعنوية للمبدعين والمتفوقين في اللغة الفصحى وحتى للتلاميذ والطلاب الذين يلتزمون باستعمال اللغة العربية الفصحى.
واما بالنسبة للعلوم التجريبية والطبية والتي ليس للعرب مولفات فيجب تعريبها وحسبما فعلته العرب في لغتها وذلك بإدراج اللفظة تحت إحدى التفعيلات العربية وتصبح اللفظة عربية كسواها,وهذا ما درجه القرآن مع الالفاظ العجمية.
2.في الاسواق والحياة العامة,يمنع التجار وغيرهم في الاسواق وغيرها من مرافق الحياة العامة من استعمال اي لفظ غير عربي فصيح,ويجب على الدولة في بادئ الامر ان تُقيم دوائر تلاحق كل من يخالف.
تضع الدولة شرطًا اساسيًا في التوطيف في مؤسساتها وملحاتها وهو معرفة اللغة العربية الفصحى وعدم التكلم إلا بها.
ترفض الدولة اي طلب يُقدم اليها او الى من يقوم مقامها اذا كان بغير اللغة العربية الفصحى.
3.في البيت,على الاباء ان يعلموا ابناءهم اللغة العربية الفصحى وان يعبروا عما في صدورهم الفصحى والابتعاد عن العامية وحث الابناء على التخاطب بالفصحى ,عدم الاهتمام بمطالب الابناء اذا طُلبت بالعامية,(وهذا يعتمد على تقوى الاباء,حيث لا توضع عقوبة على الاباء لمخالفتهم).
واما التطبيق في الخارج فيكون في :
1. السفارات والبعثات الدبلوماسية,بما ان دولة الخلافة سوف تضم_إن شاء الله_كل العرب والمسلمين وبكل لهجاتهم ,فاللغة الوحيدة المعتبرة شرعًا وقانونًا هي الفصحى,ولا إعتبار لأي لهجة عامية أخرى,والسفراء والقائمون على رعاية شوؤن المسلمين والعرب يجب ان يكونوا ممن يتقنون اللغة الفصحى ولديهم المام باللغة والشريعة.
اللغة العربية هي لغة التخاطب مع غير العرب والرسائل والمسنتدات والوثائق المقدمة يجب ان تكون بلغة القرآن أي عربية فصحى,كما فعل الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في بعثاته الى الملوك والامراء .
2.الجيوش وحمل الدعوة الاسلامية,بما ان دولة الخلافة تسعى الى حمل الاسلام الى غير المسلمين بالدعوة والكلمة الحسنى او بالجهاد, فيجب على كل من يحمل الدعوة أن يكون عارفًا باللغى الفصحى لأنها لغة القرآن الذي يدعو اليه وبها تٌفهم الاحكام الشرعية,ويجب على دولة الخلافة ان تفتح المعاهد والمدارس في الدول التي تفتحها سلمًا او حربًا لتعليم اللغة العربية الفصحى وعدم الالتفات في امر اللغة المحلية او اللهجة في تلك البلاد.
والجيوش الاسلامية يجب ان تضم في كوادرها معلمين وادباء على قدر عال من المعرفة في اللغة الفصحى.
هذا ما وصل اليه علمي ...وانتظر منكم التعديل والزيادة.
وشكرًا


----------



## على الريانى (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواضع الجملية


----------



## المهـ ماجد ـندس (19 أكتوبر 2006)

أشكرك يا ( ابن سينا ) على هذه التطبيقات الجميلة
لاكن أنا أرى تطبيقها صعب جدا 
لأنه الآن من يتكلم بالعربية الفصحى ينضر له بنظرة إستهزاء
فإذا علمت إبني في البيت الفصحى وخرج إلى أصحابه بتأكيد سيتكلم العامية لأنه يخجل من تكلم العربية الفصحى
و الآن اللغة العربية الفصحى أصبحنا لا نسمعها إلا في المحاظرات أو المسرحيات الكوميدية
والحقيقة أرى في التطبيقات التي وضعتها الأمل في إرجاع اللغة العربية إن شاء الله


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في الاخوة الأفاضل ,واشكركم على إطراء الموضوع بمداخلاتكم ,وفقكم الله وإيانا الى ما هو خير هذه الامة واللغة.


----------



## عبد الله فهد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

رحلةالألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة فلبدأ كل واحد منا بهذه الخطوة


----------



## شريف عامر (23 أكتوبر 2006)

رايى انه لن يكون هناك اصلاح الا بقائد قوى يلم الشمل انتظروا المهد المنتظر


----------



## xpx (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
والله نشكرك اخى الكريم على إثارة الموضوع والخوض فيه وأتاحه الفرصه لنا ان ندلو دلونا فيه .
فعلا نحن نأسف كل الاسف فى وقت تأن فيه ارواحنا قلوبنا التفرقه والشتات والكره لبعضنا والحقد وانا اسف لان هذه الحقيقه وهذا الواقع الذى نعيشه ولا نستطيع بذ ان ننكر .
لدرجه اصبح المرء لا يبالى بلغته ولا يعتز بها ولا يعيرها اهتمام برغم من انها لغه القران ولا لغه للقران ( كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى ) غيرها فبدلا من الفخر بلغتنا والاعتزاز بها اصبحنا نلوح بلهجاتنا كلا على حاله لكى يظهر للناس انه مصرى او خليجى مغربى اومن بلاد الشام 
فواسفا على لغتنا العربيه ولغتنا الفصحى الجميله ماتت فى قلوبنا كما مات شعورنا بعروبتنا .
وكل اللوم على الاذاعات المرئيه والمسموعه اللى اتخذت من لهجات دولها ومموليها لغه لها وتناست ان امه العرب تسمعها وتشاهدها وعلى الهيئات الدوليه والرسميه المعنيه بالخصوص وحتى نحن انفسنا معنيين بالموضوع ولا نتجاهله ونحاول التحدث فيما بيننا بلغتنا السمحه لغتنا الجميله لغتنا العربيه والعربيه الفصحى ونسال الله العلى القدير ان يصلح شأننا ويقارب بيننا اخوة متحابين يارب العالمين ....................


----------



## mohyieldean (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## يحي القاضي (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله الف خير
والى الأمام دوماً ...

:14:​*


----------



## bluepearl (12 ديسمبر 2006)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ابو مهدي (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله بهذه الجهود
واقول ممكن لو
1- وضعنا عنوان الجامعة العربية على الموقع ودعونا الجميع ليرسل ما عنده علهم يصلهم ما يجعلهم يخرجون بتوصيات
2- البحث عن عناوين مجمعات البحوث/العربيةوالاسلامية .......الخ 
ثم ايصال الافكار والهموم بشكل كبير وهائل
عل الله ان ينور لهم بجهدنا المقل


----------



## شريف عامر (25 يناير 2007)

حفظ وتعلم القران هو اهم ما يجفظ به اللغه العربيه


----------

